# Pandemic Halloween



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

2020 Halloween Plan




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=255958198865384


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Omg! Lol! This rings soooo true!

I have heard these things sooo often!


----------

